# Lightroom CC tethered capture with Canon EOS 760D



## jmj2001 (Jun 5, 2015)

I just bought a Canon EOS 760D which is a new model on the market and not (so far) listed among the supported cameras at 

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/tethered-camera-support-lightroom-4.html 

That list doesn't seem to be regularly updated (it mentions Lightroom 4) but I couldn't find another one.  

Anyway, I thought that it would probably work since other recent models like the 700D are listed there.  
However when I start tethered capture, the name of the camera flashes up on the bar in Lightroom but keeps flashing on and off and it's not possible to capture photos.  The PC icon on the camera screen flashes too.  
I'm on 64 bit Windows 7. 

Now I never tried tethered capture with my previous camera (now sold) so I don't really know if this would have happened with it.
I tried with and without a memory card in the camera.
Does anyone have any relevant experience?   Do I need to wait for a Lightroom upgrade ?

The camera does work with Canon's EOS Utility software but I have been careful to disable that when trying with Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2015)

No, tether support for the 760 is not available yet. Typically tether support (if it's going to be provided) will follow some time after the initial raw support. The 760 raw support was first included in the LRCC/6 release, so the earliest you could expect tether support would be in a 6.1, but there's no guarantee it will be included.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 5, 2015)

And yes, the list is up-to-date.


----------



## John W (Jun 5, 2015)

I have just upgraded to LR6 which I believe is the first version to support tethering for my camera (Canon 70D). I haven't yet tried tethering through Lightroom but I expect, from what I've seen, that I will prefer to use the software that came with the camera. If I understand correctly, it controls more aspects of the camera. My point is, don't be too disappointed that your camera isn't supported in this respect.


----------



## jmj2001 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for clearing up my uncertainty with these helpful answers.   I'm using a slide duplicator to digitise a large collection of slides from the past and it looked as if tethered Lightroom would offer a nice streamlined workflow.  However it may be worth delving into the Canon software a bit and using them in tandem.


----------

